# blue anole and all glass viv compleat



## jacko (Apr 7, 2007)

selling my blue anole ( male ) compleat with all glass viv. comes with heat lamp large external pump filter waterfall all decor. but no thermostat as keeping that for a spare.
size of tank is 3ft long 3ft high and 18 inch's deep.
£100 collect from nottingham.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Nice lizards and set-up there ... but that aint a true blue anole, just so people know as those are impossibly to get.

Also may help if this is moved to the for sale section


----------



## jacko (Apr 7, 2007)

known as caribean blue anole not the one u are on about.


----------

